# The SBHonline Community Daily > Books, Movies, and TV >  >  cookbook...

## MIke R

just got this in and it looks like a kick ass cookbook

----------


## JEK

Have heard about this one?

http://www.amazon.com/Modernist-Cuis...1675169&sr=1-1

----------


## MIke R

yeah


and no.....LOL

----------


## andynap

I don't need any more cookbooks- just new/different recipes.

----------


## MIke R

agree...there are some interesting ones in here...I may have to take it off the shelf and buy it.

----------


## andynap

I would be surprised if there is anything simple in there.

----------


## MIke R

there is...

----------


## andynap

Oh good- what?

----------


## MIke R

I dont know....I am home now and not in the shop so I can't grab it and look..I saw a good poached and stuffed chicken breast that looked pretty easy and good....I'll check it out more tomorrow

----------


## andynap

Phyl does a poached chicken  ballantine- not so simple. Let me know what this one is.

----------


## MIke R

ok I will.....clam chowder and grilled eggplant, roasted reds, fresh mozz, and fresh cut basil with a home made roasted garlic spread, panini tonight

----------


## Theresa

> ok I will.....clam chowder and grilled eggplant, roasted reds, fresh mozz, and fresh cut basil with a roasted garlic spread, panini tonight



Observing the no meat during Fridays in Lent rule, Mike?

----------


## andynap

Crabcakes with rice pilaf, wild greens and grape tomatoes with oil/balsamic vinegar, chiabatta bread.

----------


## MIke R

no..I had chicken for lunch


I dont drink that kool aid

----------


## Theresa

> no..I had chicken for lunch
> 
> 
> I dont drink that kool aid



Whew!  For a minute there....  :p

----------


## MIke R

I'll never let you down on  how I say I do things..


you might want to let JEK know...LOL

----------


## andynap

I think Theresa was pulling your very public chain-   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------

